# Soap Molds



## rpallen0035 (Dec 1, 2011)

Can soap molds be metal? Or would that make it too difficult to get the soap out of? I used a plastic ice cube tray and It's been 3 hours and I still can't get my soap out even after being frozen!!


----------



## LauraB (Dec 1, 2011)

I find that soap molds without some flex very difficult to work with. I would avoid metal molds like the plague.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 2, 2011)

Metal for MP soap is very difficult to unmold. I would use plastic (like Milky Way molds) or silicone.


----------



## BulkApothecary (Dec 30, 2011)

Silicone, pvc or petg is really the way to go.  There are thousands of molds to choose from but you definately want something with some flex.  For durability, I would suggest Silicone but any plastic would really work.  I just know that most of my customer like the silicone ones even though they are a little more money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

i don't think the lye will like it


----------



## jbabs (Jan 10, 2012)

Metal molds don't really work well with soap. I had one I loved and had to use a popsicle stick to pop the frozen soap out of and then it bent one too many times and broke. So I always use plastic or silicone or what some call flexible (not sure if it's silicone though). 

For your ice cube tray soaps, you might have to wait at least overnight to be able to pop them out. Sometimes, the neatest soaps take the most patience.


----------



## motherduck22 (Jan 11, 2012)

*metal moulds*

I tries metal but it doesnt work at all,


----------



## MyHappyHour (Jan 21, 2012)

I def. love silicone molds the best... Plastic can be really hard to use sometimes as for metal... I actually used one metal mold but I line it with wax paper when I use it and sometimes it still takes a little wiggling to get out


----------

